# Best dead silent case fan



## Chapapa07 (Jan 23, 2016)

Im planning to buy a 80mm case fan that is as silent as if there was no fan in my pc, what are your recommendations?.

Pd: it must no have leds.

Thanks


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 23, 2016)

80mm fans are notoriously noisy, I think you will be disappointed with any of the recommendations.  If at all possible, switch to a 120mm fan and you will have many more viable options.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 23, 2016)

I've had extremely good luck with these.  

SilenX

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 23, 2016)

Look for low RPM optimized fans, but that SilenX looks alright.

120mm does move a LOT more air and can easily provide enough airflow for an ITX case (single fan at 5v) if you also have some sort of outtake. A well placed cpu cooler can do that job.

There is even 140mm. A bit more exotic, but if you can fit that, it can stay at really low RPM and be effective.


----------



## Chapapa07 (Jan 23, 2016)

120mm fan is not an option


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2016)

you can run the 80mm fan slow but it wont move much air.. basically a large slowly moving fan will move air and be near silent.. a smaller fan has spin faster to do the same job and will make more noise.. 

artic make some nice 80 mm rubber mounted case fans.. 

trog


----------



## revin (Jan 23, 2016)

I have in past used a 120 to 80 adapter for that very same issue
No 80 fan I could get would move any air _and_ be quiet, just not going to happen.
Bedside's the fidgeting of airflow number's  was a joke compared to a 120 fan.
Mounted the adapter and fan on the back, outside
Worked like  champ ! even inside this closed desk.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

If you need 80mm, look no further than a Vantec stealth for low noise AND high cfm airflow.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186031


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2016)

natr0n said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186031



yep they are the ones.. i have one in the upper rear of my case.. in fact all the artic fans are good and yep i have compared them to vartar.. noctua industrial and bit fenix fans.. my side case fans are artic.. the noctua and vartar ones are sat on the shelf.. bought to replace the artic fans but made more noise and didnt really do a better job.. i did have to try them to find out.. he he..

trog


----------



## Chapapa07 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone, guess I will just buy a better case with good fans


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2016)

Look at the Fractal Design R4, R5 cases. Extremely quiet for the money


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 25, 2016)

Chapapa07 said:


> Thanks everyone, guess I will just buy a better case with good fans




No need just keep it simple like me. Plugs a fan that can do lower voltage and cut-redo wires to plus it on 5volts line of your power supply.


----------



## Prophecylife (Jan 25, 2016)

Most silent from 80mm are be quiet! But poor airflow won't make you happy


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd only consider fans running sub 1.000 rpm silent. Preferably 800 rpm.

80mm fans might not be able to move enough air in a "crowded" case but should be sufficient in a nice and clean case that doesn't run overclocked hardware.

This one should do the trick with U.L.N.A.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CQTYL6/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## peche (Jan 25, 2016)

Chapapa07 said:


> 120mm fan is not an option


why not?
also tell us more of you case... your sys specs are incomplete....

Regards,


----------



## trog100 (Jan 26, 2016)

my rear exhaust artic 80 mm fan runs pwm controlled between 700 and 2000 rpm.. at 700 rpm its near silent but at 2000 rpm you can hear it.. 

my 120 mm artic fans run slower with a max rpm of 1350..  smaller fans will move plenty of air they just have to run faster and make more noise to do it.. 

people run smaller fans peche mostly because there aint room for larger ones.. he he

the op has the best answer.. another case.. i quite like the cooltek skall.. pretty good for those with cooling issues.. i might even buy one but then again i might buy a fancy open style case just for show and fill it up with whole bunch of water cooling goodies.. 

trog


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2016)

trog100 said:


> people run smaller fans peche mostly because there aint room for larger ones.. he he


agreed lad, thats why i've asked about the case....!
i had a case with 80mm side and rear fans, 

Regards,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2016)

I really don't think you will find a 80mm "silent" fan that will suit your needs. 120mm+ would be ideal but that would depend on your case/cooler


----------



## Chapapa07 (Jan 28, 2016)

peche said:


> why not?
> also tell us more of you case... your sys specs are incomplete....
> 
> Regards,



-Because 120mm fans just dont fit in my case.
-what other spec do I need to add?



trog100 said:


> people run smaller fans peche mostly because there aint room for larger ones.. he he
> 
> trog



Exactly.


----------



## peche (Jan 28, 2016)

Chapapa07 said:


> -what other spec do I need to add?


Cooling
Case...
screen....


----------



## Chapapa07 (Jan 28, 2016)

peche said:


> Cooling
> Case...
> screen....


There is no cooling system, just a 80mm fan in the back of the case.
The case is a generic.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6031&cm_re=arctic_80mm-_-35-186-031-_-Product


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)

At 21db and still moving 27cfm of air, I still say the Vantec Stealth is what you want. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999602


----------



## natr0n (Jan 29, 2016)

I though this was another thread replied same as before lol


----------



## trog100 (Jan 29, 2016)

i have an old quad core dell machine.. a small case with no case fans at all..  running prime95 on it the cpu hits a max of 66 C..

how much airflow a case needs comes down to how much heat is being generated by the hardware inside the case.. the old dell runs plenty cool enough without any help from case fans..

blowing more air though a case than it needs just fills it up with dust and crud quicker.. 

trog


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999612


----------

